# Tree Worker Fatality in Valley Center (San Diego County)



## Arclight (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...trian-Collide-in-Valley-Center-353191351.html

My condolences to the tree worker's family and co-workers.


----------

